# how do i get past a password on my laptop



## dbblack220 (Jul 2, 2009)

toshiba satellite m45 s359 it was broken and was given to me in pieces i put it together and now it is asking for a password how do i get past this please help


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are asking to crack a password, that is against TSF rules and we cannot help you.


----------



## dbblack220 (Jul 2, 2009)

dbblack220 said:


> toshiba satellite m45 s359 it was broken and was given to me in pieces i put it together and now it is asking for a password how do i get past this please help


i received it from my brother and he forgot the password i'm not cracking anything omg!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From the forum rules:



> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. *Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.*


----------

